# New to sailnet



## L Decker (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi, Larry Decker from Wisconsin here with a little introduction.
I have had an interest in sailing from about 8 years of age as I grew up around lakes in the Midwest and had a cousin who was quite the sailing adventurer. I also have a business interest as we manufacture point of use drinking water purifiers and replacement purifier cartridges that are used on vessels around the world. We do advertise on SailNet and attend industry events, more of those to come soon! We have some very competitive sailing on Geneva Lake that is about 2 blocks from our office. It's fun to see the A boats race on Tuesdays as well as Kinder Pram classes most of the summer. I am looking to do more sailing on a casual basis and take advantage of our local waters as well as those on vacation in Florida and Hawaii. I would also like to learn more about drinking water concerns on vessels that use point of use water purification direct from the people that rely on them. Looking forward to listening and learning! Best regards, Larry


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Welcome to SailNet. Its always nice to have members who are in the industry and financial supporters of SailNet who are also interested in actually going sailing. 

Jeff


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome Larry!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to the asylum!

Post questions and get answers, opinions, thoughts, and enjoy the thread drift... That's what we do.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

The welcome wagon was in the shop but is now up and running. Welcome Larry.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Some A's rippin'-it-up in Madison.


----------

